

Watch the debate and vote on the Amash amendment in the House of Reps - sinak
http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN

======
julespitt
I'm watching, here is who is for or against in their remarks so far:

+1 = Amash

-1 = Rogers

+1 = Conyers

-1 = Bachmann

+1 = Sensenbrenner

-1 = Mulvaney

+1 = Lofgren

+1 = Barton

+1 = Duncan

+1 = Poe

+1 = Nadler

+1 = Gabbard

-1 = Cotton

And it did not pass on a voice vote. Amash is asking for a recorded vote. Not
clear what happens now.

Edit: Amash recorded vote coming up in a couple minutes.

Edit2: Two minute vote, apparently. Begins now 6:50pm EST.

Edit3: Fails to pass. Yea - 205, Nay - 217.

~~~
YokoZar
From what I observed it seemed like the chair called for a voice vote, where
it sounded like an approximately even number of people said "Aye" and "Nay",
and the chair then just declared the nay's the winner and then ignored
requests to actually count and record the votes.

~~~
tptacek
No, there's a recorded vote, it's just happening after the one for Pompeo's
amendment.

I heard a louder chorus of "No's", unfortunately. The "No" arguments on this
were particularly dumb.

~~~
rabidonrails
Why is this bill specifically on the phone metadata? There are other things
that the Amash ammd. could go after, do we assume that this is the lowest
hanging fruit?

~~~
julespitt
Not sure. It was interesting that both Bachmann & Cotton were explicitly
stating that no one had a Fourth Amendment Right to privacy about _any
Metadata._ For instance, what you say in a letter or phone call is private,
but not who you say it to. Never even heard this idea before.

~~~
tptacek
I wouldn't take Bachmann very seriously; she also doesn't seem to believe that
NSA has phone books.

------
charonn0
The Amash amendment failed by 16 votes (201 to 217).

Edit: Final tally is 205-217.

~~~
rabidonrails
I see 205-217?

~~~
charonn0
It was 201-217 when the chair called it as there weren't enough uncommitted
votes to make up the difference.

------
balanon
I read it as "Amish" the first time. Now I'm sad that it's not that word.

------
AsymetricCom
Just let CPAN know how easily your opinions and emotions are set on things you
don't understand.

